# Iron Palm Breaks



## DaleDugas (Oct 17, 2007)

*Brothers and Sisters,

Here is a link to my Youtube videos which illustrate both Iron Palm breaking and Jiulong Baguazhang training as I teach it in the Boston/Cambridge area.

Enjoy!






Be well, train hard
*


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow that's cool stuff. As I understand it, concrete breaking takes advantage of the fact that concrete has basically no tensile strength, despite its compressive strength. Must take a lot of concentration to get through 4 blocks like that, though. How long have you been training your hands?


----------



## DaleDugas (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been training in Iron Palm for over 15 years.  I also teach Iron Palm as well as other cool old school training programs in Cambridge, MA and around the nation at seminars.

Be well, train hard

Dale


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool. I mostly do board breaking with my elbows and feet, but I have a lot of respect for guys who put their hands through the conditioning that brick breaking requires.


----------

